# ein image pixel für pixel aufbauen : setPixel() ?



## mounchain (17. Jul 2007)

hallo,

ich würde gerne ein image pixel für pixel aufbauen,
aus c++ kenne ich die funktion setPixel() ... 
gibt es sowas auch für mobile anwendungen mit java ?
und wenn ja in welcher klasse find ich das .... 
ich möchte nicht einfach nur auf einem canvas malen sondern in einem image..
logischer weise müsste sowas ja irgendwie in einer file objekt klasse zu finden sein ..

vielen dank schonmal
mounchain


----------



## The_S (18. Jul 2007)

Du könntest dir mit getGraphics das entsprechende Graphic-Objekt holen und darauf dann zeichnen.


----------

